
It is too bad I have been silenced - smacktoward
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/compost/wp/2018/04/20/it-is-too-bad-i-have-been-silenced/?noredirect=on
======
schoen
The two people who've commented on this may not have realized that the author
intended it as a satirical reference to

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_D._Williamson#Controvers...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_D._Williamson#Controversy)

and not a personal account of her own situation.

------
Mononokay
> I regret to say: I have been silenced.

> I expressed an opinion, and people criticized that opinion. And since that
> day, my voice has never been heard again. I am entombed where none can hear
> my jangling bells, for doing nothing more than walking down the street,
> saying that women who get abortions ought to be hanged.

Wew. Agree with her or not on her abortion position, I think all of us can
laugh at her together.

"I've been criticized on a controversial viewpoint woe is me I've been
silenced !!!"

------
masonic

      You cannot hear me right now.
    

If only.

Wow. What self-absorbed, content-free _crap_.

